# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Καινούρια αρχεία για κατέβασμα

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Στα "Αρχεία" έχουν τοποθετηθεί κάποια καινούρια αρχεία για κατέβασμα. Συγκεκριμένα, πρόκειται για τα εξής:

1. Τόμος 1ος Τριλιανού
Υπολογισμοί και κατασκευές ερασιτεχνικών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών

2. Τόμος 2ος Τριλιανού
Υπολογισμοί και κατασκευές ερασιτεχνικών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών

3. Pi-lcalcV5
Υπολογισμοί συντονισμένων κυκλωμάτων εξόδου τύπου Pi και Pi-L για πομπούς με λυχνίες

4. Mini-Ring Core Calculator
Πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού πηνίων πολλών τύπων

5. Ενισχυτές με λυχνίες
Κατασκευές ενισχυτών ήχου με λυχνίες

Καλό είναι κατά καιρούς να ψάχνετε τα "Αρχεία" γιατί μπορεί να εμφανιστούν και άλλα...

----------

gcostas (07-12-15), 

p.gabr (27-03-12), 

patent61 (03-01-12)

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συνεχίζεται......... ψάξτε!!!

----------


## itta-vitta

Μένει ο Ρήγας (δεν ξέρω έχω κολλήσει σ' αυτόν). Κοντά στα άλλα ας πάει κι αυτός

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ηλία, το βιβλίο του Ρήγα βγαίνει από τις εκδόσεις Τζιόλα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μόλις μπορέσω, θα σου στείλω τα περιεχόμενα. Το ανέβασμα συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ανέβηκαν και άλλα άρθρα στην κατηγορία "e-Articles". Από σήμερα μέχρι και την Δευτέρα θα είμαι εκτός κλεινού άστεως αλλά, αφού επιστρέψω, θα επανέλθω δριμύτερος με περισσότερα! Αν πιστεύετε ότι έχετε κάποιο ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για ανέβασμα, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με PM.

----------


## IOANNIS

εχω και εγω μερικα σχεδια με λυχνιες, μονο για audio ομως. τα ανεβαζω εδω, αν θελετε να τα βαλετε στο φορουμ να υπαρχουν!!!

http://rapidshare.com/files/12382291...Vt4C_.zip.html

----------


## xazopartalos

IOANNIS πολλυ ωραια τα σχεδια σου.
Το σχεδιο 78 με τι προενυσχιση δουλεβει??

----------


## itta-vitta

Πολύ καλό το βιβλίο της τέλε πρες, με τους λαμπάτους ενισχυτές. Κάποτε που ήθελα να το αγοράσω είχε εξαντληθεί και έπρεπε να περιμένω την επανέκδοσή του, όπως μου είχαν πει. Τελικά δεν μπορεσα να το αγοράσω. Ύστερα από 28 χρόνια ήρθε στα χέρια μου χάρη στον Δημήτρη. Δημήτρη νάσαι καλά.
Ανέβασε όποτε μπορέσεις και το βιβλίο του Ρήγα. Όπως είδα τα περιεχόμενά του, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει τόσο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι σίγουρα θα ενδιαφέρει άλλα άτομα. Φαίνεται αξιόλογο βιβλίο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ηλία, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Το βιβλίο του Ρήγα είναι από εκδοτικό οίκο που ακόμη υφίσταται, οπότε πιθανό να υπάρχει στα βιβλιοπωλεία και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σχετικά με το ανέβασμά του. Μόλις τελειώσω τις επείγουσες επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις μου, θα σκανάρω και άλλα σπάνια και εξαντλημένα κείμενα. Βιβλία όμως που εκδίδονται ακόμη δεν θα σκανάρω για ευνόητους λόγους. Αν έχετε κάποιο άρθρο ή κείμενο ή βιβλίο εξαντλημένο που πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να αναρτηθεί, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου. Αν κάποιος έχει τα βιβλία του Σοφιανού και μπορούσε να μου τα δανείσει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να τα σκανάρω το καλοκαίρι και να τα ανεβάσω, θα του χρωστούσαν ευγνωμοσύνη πολλά μέλη του forum! Η σχεδιοθήκη του Ιωάννη ήδη έχει αναρτηθεί στα Αρχεία (e-Books).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σιγά-σιγά μπήκαν και άλλα άρθρα κατασκευών στα "Αρχεία". Κάποια κατασκευή ίσως σας ταιριάζει. Μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού θα έχουν μπει και άλλα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πού είναι; Δεν τα βρήκα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ψάξε υπομονετικά στα "e-Articles", "Κατασκευαστικά άρθρα". Το τελευταίο ήταν ο ¨Ηλιακός φορτιστής". Όποτε μπορώ, ανεβάζω και από 2-3.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και εξακολουθούν να ανεβαίνουν...

----------


## SV1EDG

Τα αρχεία:

Dual band antenna
Η τεχνική των ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών-2
Η τεχνική των ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών-1

φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Ηλία, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Το βιβλίο του Ρήγα είναι από εκδοτικό οίκο που ακόμη υφίσταται, οπότε πιθανό να υπάρχει στα βιβλιοπωλεία και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σχετικά με το ανέβασμά του. Μόλις τελειώσω τις επείγουσες επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις μου, θα σκανάρω και άλλα σπάνια και εξαντλημένα κείμενα. Βιβλία όμως που εκδίδονται ακόμη δεν θα σκανάρω για ευνόητους λόγους. Αν έχετε κάποιο άρθρο ή κείμενο ή βιβλίο εξαντλημένο που πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να αναρτηθεί, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου. Αν κάποιος έχει τα βιβλία του Σοφιανού και μπορούσε να μου τα δανείσει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να τα σκανάρω το καλοκαίρι και να τα ανεβάσω, θα του χρωστούσαν ευγνωμοσύνη πολλά μέλη του forum! Η σχεδιοθήκη του Ιωάννη ήδη έχει αναρτηθεί στα Αρχεία (e-Books).




Έχω το κόκκινο βιβλίο του. Δεν θυμάμαι ακτριβώς πώς είναι ο τίτλος του. Όσο για το βιβλίο του Ρήγα και για άλλα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν τα έχουμε πει. Δεν τίθεται θέμα χρημάτων για την αγορά του γιατί και η εκτύπωση από εκτυπωτή κοστίζει. Μήπως ξέρεις πού μπορώ να το βρώ;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ηλία, δεν ξέρω που μπορείς να βρεις αυτό το βιβλίο. Αν πάω στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, θα ρωτήσω στον Παπασωτηρίου ή, αν θέλεις, θα σου το φωτοτυπήσω και θα στο στείλω ταχυδρομικώς. Φίλε SV1EDG, διόρθωσα το πρόβλημα του αρχείου Dual Band Antenna. Τα μέρη του βιβλίου "Η τεχνική των ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών" δυστυχώς δεν κατεβαίνουν. Προσπάθησα να τα ξαναστείλω αλλά δεν πέτυχε. Ας μας διαφωτίσουν οι διαχειριστές πώς να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις προσπάθησα και τώρα κατεβαίνουν και τα δύο κανονικά. Πρέπει να πατήσεις πάνω στο μήνυμα με τα μπλε γράμματα (If not automatically redirected, click here). Δοκίμασε και εσύ. Ας το κοιτάξουν λίγο οι διαχειριστές, κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει στην πλατφόρμα του site.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ηλία, αν το βιβλίο του Ρήγα είναι εξαντλημένο, τότε να μια ωραία ιδέα για σκανάρισμα!

----------


## savnik

> Αν κάποιος έχει τα βιβλία του Σοφιανού



Το έχω αλλά ποιός σκανάρει 200 σελίδες.

----------


## SV1EDG

Ευχαριστούμε για τις διορθώσεις στο αρχείο της κεραίας VHF/UHF.Τα άλλα δύο εξακολουθούν να έχουν πρόβλημα άσχετα με το πως πάει κανείς να ανοίξει/κατεβάσει.Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν αυτά:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=files

Δεν ξέρω μήπως έχει να κάνει και το ότι είναι τα ονοματά τους με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ποιος να σκανάρει 200 σελίδες; ΕΓΩ!!! Αλλά θέλω κάποιο χρόνο...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Λοιπόν, ξανανέβασα τα αρχεία της "Τεχνικής ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών" με άλλο όνομα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και δείχνει ότι κατεβαίνουν κανονικά. Μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν πρόβλημα της πλατφόρμας του site που δεν χειρίζεται σωστά τους Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Θα το παρακολουθούμε...

----------


## xazopartalos

Μια ερωτηση προς ολους.
Υπαρχει κανενα βιβλιο με την αρχη λειτουργειας λυχνιων???

----------


## itta-vitta

> Μια ερωτηση προς ολους.
> Υπαρχει κανενα βιβλιο με την αρχη λειτουργειας λυχνιων???



Ο 2ος τόμος του Τριλιανού που έχει ανεβάσει ο Δημήτρης ο ΤΕ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και το "Inside the vacuum tube".

----------


## xazopartalos

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σήμερα αναδιάταξα τα άρθρα της κατηγορίας "Αρχεία\e-articles\Κατασκευαστικά Άρθρα". Χώρισα την κατηγορία σε υποκατηγορίες και μετακίνησα τα σκαναρισμένα άρθρα ανάλογα με την υποκατηγορία που ανήκουν. Παρακαλώ γράψτε τα σχόλιά σας, ιδιαίτερα οι διαχειριστές. Θα κάνω το ίδιο και στα "Θεωρητικά Άρθρα" μόλις ευκαιρήσω. Δεν έχει αφαιρεθεί τίποτε από αρχεία.

Επίσης ανέβασα ένα άρθρο του φίλου μας Antonis12 σχετικά με ένα δέκτη με λυχνίες που είχε δημοσιευθεί στο περιοδικό "Ο Νέος Επιστήμονας" γύρω στο 1981. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ το φίλο Αντώνη για τον κόπο του να σαρώσει τα κείμενα. Το άρθρο θα βρείτε στη κατηγορία "Αρχεία\e-articles\Κατασκευαστικά Άρθρα\Εκπομπή και Λήψη". Δείτε και εδώ:
http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthre...t=42750&page=3

Αν θέλουν οι διαχειριστές, μπορούν να συνδυάσουν κάποια από αυτά τα κατασκευαστικά άρθρα με την κατηγορία "Κατασκευές"

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις ανέβηκε και ο πομπός FM 60W της Τεχνικής Εκλογής του 1984 (για εκπαιδευτικούς και πειραματικούς λόγους πάντα.) Φίλε Αντώνη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σήμερα προστέθηκε στα Αρχεία\e-books και το εξαντλημένο βιβλίο της Telepress "Ηλεκτρονικά Κιτ" με οδηγίες για αρχάριους αλλά και προχωρημένους γύρω από τη συναρμολόγηση των κιτ, τεχνολογία ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων, τεχνική των κολλήσεων, μεθόδους εντοπισμού βλαβών, κατασκευή ερασιτεχνικών τυπωμένων κυκλωμάτων και κουτιών για τις κατασκευές και άλλα πολλά.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις ανέβηκαν στα Αρχεία\e-Articles ο πομπός FM 36...70W με λυχνίες και ένας ενισχυτής FM 200W με τρανζίστορ από άρθρα της Τεχνικής Εκλογής.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αισίως φθάσαμε τα 10 e-Books και τα 100 e-Articles και συνεχίζουμε!!! Όποιοι έχουν ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα για σάρωση και ανέβασμα, ας στείλουν μήνυμα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα της "Διαδικασίας Υπολογισμού Μετασχηματιστών" στα Tutorials and Handbooks και τώρα κατεβαίνει κανονικά.

Edit: Διορθώθηκε και ένα τυπογραφικό λάθος στο κείμενο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκαν στα "Αρχεία" και τα τελευταία άρθρα που μας έστειλε ο φίλος μας Antonis12 (πομπός στα 160/80 μέτρα, πομπός από 3,5-28MHz, ταλαντωτής μεταβλητής συχνότητας, τροφοδοτικό για πομπούς AM/FM). Φίλε Αντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τον κόπο σου.
Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι, το προσωπικό μου ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο έχει σχεδόν εξαντληθεί. Έχω ανεβάσει αρκετά άρθρα θεωρητικά και κατασκευαστικά, πολλά από αυτά είναι ιστορικής σημασίας και περιγράφουν κατασκευές με λυχνίες. Υπάρχουν ακόμη πολλοί φίλοι των λυχνιών αλλά θα ήθελα και πιο σύγχρονα κείμενα, αντιπροσωπευτικά της σημερινής τεχνολογίας. Όποιος λοιπόν έχει κάποιο άρθρο που πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να αναρτηθεί και να προσφέρει γνώση ή τη χαρά της κατασκευής και δημιουργίας στην κοινότητα των αναγνωστών μας, μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα και να συνεννοηθούμε για τις λεπτομέρειες ώστε να αναρτηθεί το αρχείο. Θα απουσιάζω από την Παρασκευή 1/11 αλλά από τη Δευτέρα θα είμαι (πρώτα ο Θεός) πάλι παρών.
Να ευχαριστήσω και πάλι τους φίλους μας itta-vitta και Antonis12 για την προσπάθειά τους (και όποιον άλλον τυχόν ξέχασα) και περιμένω νέα σας.
Φιλικά, Δημήτρης, "Τρελός Επιστήμονας".

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και μην ξεχνάτε, αν έχετε κατασκευάσει κάτι δικό σας που να είναι δοκιμασμένο, να έχει περιγραφή, τυπωμένο κύκλωμα και να λειτουργεί σωστά, να επικοινωνήσετε με τους Διαχειριστές ώστε να ανέβει στην ενότητα "Κυκλώματα".

----------


## Nemmesis

για ποιο λογο μπαινουν κατασκευες και σχεδια στο αρχεια για κατεβασμα δεν ξερω... καλητερα δεν ειναι να μπουν στο αναλογο τμημα τους μεσα στα "Κυκλώματα"? τα αρχεια για κατεβασμα ειναι για ποιο γενικα πραγμαρα... εχουν γεμισει τα "Αρχεία" με σχεδια και κατασκευες... στα αρχεια καλο πιστευω ειναι να βαζουμε προγραμματακια datasheep σπανια κλπ κλπ... ενας που δεν ξερει το site καλα και ψαχνει για εναν πομπο ας πουμε θα ψαχνει στα κυκλωματα και οχι στα αρχεια...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Διότι αυτά τα άρθρα δεν είναι όλα δοκιμασμένα ούτε είναι όλα κατασκευές των μελών. Αν κάποιο μέλος κατασκευάσει κάτι δικό του και το τεκμηριώσει καλά, τότε ταιριάζει να μπει στα "Κυκλώματα".

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από εδώ  http://www.pmillett.com/technical_books_online.htm  μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε νόμιμα παλιά βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών των οποίων έχουν λήξει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Έχει επίσης ενδιαφέρον να διαβάσετε τις audio κατασκευές του.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις ανέβηκε στα "Αρχεία" μια καταπληκτική σύγχρονη πτυχιακή εργασία για την κατασκευή ενός ενισχυτή OTL με λυχνίες. Το άρθρο έχει άδεια αναδημοσίευσης για εκπαιδευτικούς και ερευνητικούς σκοπούς και μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ: 

Ενισχυτής OTL με λυχνίες
                Θεωρία και ανάλυση λειτουργίας ενισχυτών με λυχνίες, κατασκευή ενισχυτή με λυχνίες χωρίς μετασχηματιστή εξόδου (OTL). Πτυχιακή εργασία της Μαριάνθης Βομβουλάκη.

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο jan41 για την υπόδειξη του άρθρου. Επίσης ανέβηκαν στα "Αρχεία" κάποια άλλα άρθρα από παλιά περιοδικά και θα εξακολουθήσουν να ανεβαίνουν...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Κανονικά η δημοσίευση αυτή έπρεπε να μπει αλλού αλλά δεν θέλω να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα επειδή σχετίζεται με τα προηγούμενα:

Εδώ μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε παλιά βιβλία ηλεκτρονικής χωρίς πνευματικά δικαιώματα:

http://www.tech-systems-labs.com/books.htm

Ευχαριστώ το μέλος μας Antonis12 για την υπόδειξη της ιστοσελίδας.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να παρακολουθείτε τα e-Articles στα "Αρχεία" διότι πάντα όλο και κάτι καινούριο ανεβαίνει...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο του Τρελού Επιστήμονα προς τα μέλη: Μόλις ανέβηκε στα e-Books το βιβλίο του Γ. Μαντζουράνη "Ηλεκτροτεχνία για Παιδιά". http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=226 
Η έκδοση πιθανολογείται ότι έγινε το 1948-50 και παρουσιάζει με απλό και κατανοητό τρόπο τις βασικές αρχές του ηλεκτρισμού, κυκλώματα, πειράματα κει εφαρμογές χωρίς τη χρήση μαθηματικών τύπων. Είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον για τους αρχάριους αλλά και για τους ρέκτες των βιβλίων ιστορικής αξίας. Ο Μαντζουράνης ήταν αξιωματικός των Διαβιβάσεων και επίσης είχε δική του τεχνική σχολή ηλεκτρολογίας και ραδιοτεχνίας στη Νέα Σμύρνη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ το μέλος μας "Γαληνίτης" για την παραχώρηση του βιβλίου.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ανέβηκαν κάποια κυκλώματα audio στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία των e-Articles και σιγά-σιγά θα αναρτηθούν και άλλα. Ευχαριστούμε το μέλος μας moutoulos για τη σημαντική βοήθειά του.

----------


## moutoulos

Δημήτρη ..., ένα έχω να σου πω ...  :Rolleyes: 

*Κάνεις φοβερή δουλειά !!!!!*

----------


## jan41

> Δημήτρη ..., ένα έχω να σου πω ... 
> 
> *Κάνεις φοβερή δουλειά !!!!!*



Αυτο ελειπε....να μην κανει φοβερη δουλεια ο Δημητρης,,
εκπαιδευτικος γαρ,,,, :Thumbup:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Στα "Αρχεία/e-Articles/Ασφάλεια και προστασία μπορείτε να διαβάσετε επίσημες ανακοινώσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ, από ημερίδες και πανελλήνιο συνέδριο για τις επιπτώσεις της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα "Αρχεία-e-Books" το βιβλίο ιστορικής αξίας Radiorecepteurs a Galene (στη γαλλική γλώσσα) το οποίο αναλύει τη θεωρία των δεκτών με κρυσταλλικό φωρατή (γαληνίτη) και δίνει πρακτικά κυκλώματα και κατασκευές κεραιών. Ευχαριστούμε το μέλος μας "Γαληνίτης" για την παραχώρηση του βιβλίου. Μάλλον από εδώ θα εμπνεύστηκε το ψευδώνυμό του! Επίσης ανέβηκαν πολλά άρθρα audio και θα ανέβουν και άλλα audio, RF κλπ προσφορά του μέλους μας "moutoulos".

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα "Αρχεία\e-Books" το βιβλίο του Γ. Σ. Σοφιανού "Κατασκευαί Ηλεκτρονικών Συσκευών", προσφορά του μέλους μας "Γαληνίτης".

Παράκληση: Όποιο μέλος μας έχει το άλλο βιβλίο του Σοφιανού, αυτό με το κόκκινο εξώφυλλο, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm. Τα βιβλία που μου παραχωρήθηκαν από μέλη για σκανάρισμα επιστράφηκαν!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Συγχαίρω και ευχαριστώ τον *"Τρελό Επιστήμονα"* και όσους άλλους μας προσφέρουν *πολύτιμες* υπηρεσίες, ανεβάζοντας ενδιαφέροντα και χρήσιμα αρχεία.
Θα ήθελα όμως να κάνω μια καλόπιστη παρατήρηση-παράκληση προς όσους ανεβάζουν αρχεία: Καλό θα ήταν να δίνεται απαραίτητα και η *πλήρης βιβλιογραφική πληροφορία* για το ακριβές τεύχος του περιοδικού (ή έκδοση του βιβλίου) απ' όπου ελήφθη το άρθρο κλπ. Επίσης ποιός το ανέβασε.
Για παράδειγμα, σήμερα κατέβασα ένα άρθρο ραδιοερασιτεχνικού δέκτη 3 λυχνιών, για το οποίο αναφερόταν σαν πηγή  η ARRL & το QST. Χρειάστηκε να ψάξω πολύ (σε άλλα σάιτς κλπ.), για να βρώ τελικά το ζητούμενο, ότι το άρθρο ήταν από το ARRL Radio Amateur's Handbook, 40th edition, 1963. Και να το σημειώσω πάνω στο ανάτυπο για το αρχείο μου.
Επίσης μια παράκληση προς τους δημιουργούς του σάιτ: Χρήσιμο θα ήταν να υπάρχει δυνατότητα για να καταχωρούνται σχόλια, γνώμες ή παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με κάθε αρχείο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο δεν υπάρχει αυτή η πληροφορία. Επίσης δεν είναι όλα σκαναρισμένα, ώστε να υπάρχει ακριβέστερη γνώση. Κάποια είναι αποκόμματα περιοδικών και δεν αναφέρεται το τεύχος. Δανείστηκα το βιβλίο του Αδάμου Κόμπου "Πομπός Διαμορφώσεως Πλάτους" και, μόλις μπορέσω, θα το σκανάρω και θα το αναρτήσω. Πάντως, σιγά-σιγά έχει συγκεντρωθεί αρκετή ύλη...
Να δώσω τις ευχαριστίες μου και στους FM1, gsmaster, groov κλπ που έχoυν κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία/e-Books το βιβλίο ιστορικής αξίας του Αδάμου Κόμπου "Πομπός Διαμορφώσεως Πλάτους (ΑΜ)" το οποίο εκδόθηκε από τις Εκδόσεις Κουσουρή στον Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του '70 (λίγο μετά τα βιβλία του Τράπαλη). Είναι αρκετά καλογραμμένο για την εποχή του και για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και αναφέρεται στη θεωρία της εκπομπής, της διαμόρφωσης πλάτους και στα αντίστοιχα κυκλώματα. Επίσης περιλαμβάνει σχέδια κατασκευών πομπών, διαμορφωτών, τροφοδοτικών και άλλων συναφών κυκλωμάτων.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να επαναλάβω ένα μήνημα που έχω ξαναγράψει: Αν κάποια μέλη έχουν άρθρα ή κατασκευές που δεν υπάρχουν στα "Αρχεία" ή στις "Κατασκευές" και θέλουν να σκαναριστούν και να δημοσιευτούν, ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου με pm.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις ανέβηκε εδώ  http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=279  το βιβλίο της Telepress "Η Εκπομπή στα Βραχέα" με ανάλυση κυκλωμάτων και κατασκευή λαμπάτων πομπών βραχέων κυμάτων.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις αναρτήθηκε εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=282 η μέθοδος υπολογισμού αυτεπαγωγών (τσοκ) εξομάλυνσης με διάκενο πυρήνα για χρήση σε τροφοδοτικά. Είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη σε τροφοδοτικά λυχνιών. Τα διαγράμματα και οι βασικές ιδέες προέρχονται από απόσπασμα ενός βιβλίου στην Πορτογαλική γλώσσα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι την ιστοσελίδα από την οποία το κατέβασα. Η μέθοδος έχει προσαρμοστεί στους πυρήνες ευρωπαϊκού τύπου, είναι δοκιμασμένη και δουλεύει. Πρόσφατα με αυτή τη μέθοδο υπολόγισα δυο τσοκ 30H/100mA, τα παράγγειλα σε εργαστήριο περιελίξεων με τα στοιχεία που προέκυψαν και η αυτεπαγωγή που μετρήθηκε ήταν 28Η (σφάλμα μικρότερο από 10%).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μόλις αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία το βιβλίο της TELE-PRESS "Κεραίες Πομπών", προσφορά του μέλους μας "Πέτρος". Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον Πέτρο για τον κόπο του και την ανιδιοτελή προσφορά του.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=283

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από τα "Αρχεία" την αναφορά της ICNIRP (International Comitee for non-Ionizing Radiation Protection) σχετικά με τις βιολογικές επιπτώσεις και την ακτινοπροστασία από τα ραδιοκύματα. Περιέχονται αποτελέσματα ερευνών για ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία συχνοτήτων από 100kHz έως 300GHz. Ο οργανισμός ICNIRP είναι παράρτημα του WHO (Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας).
http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=284

----------


## spa

καλησπερα τρελε επιστιμονα που ανεβικαν τα σχεδια να τα δω

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αν πατήσεις επάνω στο link σε πηγαίνει στο αντίστοιχο αρχείο. Επίσης μπορέις να ψάξεις τα "Αρχεία", τα "Κυκλώματα" και τις "Κατασκευές", υπάρχει αρκετό παλιό και νέο υλικό.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=285 μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τον τελευταίο Εθνικό Κανονισμό Κατανομής Ζωνών Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων από το ΥΜΕ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα αναρτηθούν στα "Αρχεία" βιβλία ιστορικής αξίας. Υπομονή για λίγο ακόμη...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία ένα εργαστηριακό κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού από το Ελέκτορ που είχε ζητηθεί από μέλη παλιότερα.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=288

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία/e-books το πρώτο βιβλίο ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών του Αθανασίου Τράπαλη με έτος πρώτης έκδοσης το 1967. Η ανάρτηση έγινε για ιστορικούς λόγους διότι πρόκειται για το πρώτο ουσιαστικά βιβλίο της κατηγορίας του στην ελληνική γλώσσα για την εποχή του. Πολλές κατασκευές χρησιμοποιούν ανόρθωση δικτύου και γιαυτό το λόγο δεν συνιστάται η κατασκευή τους. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το βιβλίο αναρτήθηκε για μελέτη και μόνον. Εκτενέστερος σχολιασμός στα κυκλώματα του Τράπαλη έχει γίνει αλλού.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρια και πάλι για τις αναρτήσεις. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει, έχω την Β' έκδοση του 1967, με την υπογραφή του συγγραφέα. Αγορασμένη όταν κυκλοφόρησε, το 1967.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα "Αρχεία" το δεύτερο βιβλίο του Γ. Σ. Σοφιανού (μαθηματικού-ηλεκτρονικού) με μεγάλη ποικιλία ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών. Λόγω μεγάλου όγκου του αρχείου, είναι χωρισμένο σε δύο μέρη. Ευχαριστούμε το μέλος μας Ηλία itta-vitta για την παραχώρηση του βιβλίου.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=292

http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=293

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σύντομα έρχεται το δεύτερο βιβλίο του Τράπαλη...

Όποιος έχει άρθρα, κείμενα ή παλιά βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών για σκανάρισμα που βάζουν υποδομή στη γνώση ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο Δημήτρη, ενημερωτικά έχω μεταφέρει σχεδόν όλα τα αρχεία στην νέα κατηγορία για Downloads. Οπότε αν θες ανέβασέ το εκεί απευθείας. Η παλιά σελίδα θα καταργηθεί μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά.

edit: όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να ανεβάζει αρχεία ας με ενημερώσει να τον προσθέσω στην ομάδα των uploaders.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα καινούρια Αρχεία/e-books το δεύτερο βιβλίο ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών του Αθανασίου Τράπαλη "Εφηρμοσμένα Ηλεκτρονικά". Πρόκειται για βιβλίο ιστορικής αξίας με ποικιλία κατασκευών με λυχνίες και τρανζίστορ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Διόρθωσα στα e-Books κάποια αρχεία που δεν κατέβαιναν. Διαπίστωσα ότι υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 10 προσπάθειες downloads σε κάποια από αυτά (πχ 1ο μέρος του 2ου τόμου Σοφιανού) αλλά κανείς δεν ενημέρωσε για το πρόβλημα! Λοιπόν, αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε το παρόν forum να σταθεί στα πόδια του, αν κάτι δεν δουλεύει, μη διστάσετε να το αναφέρετε!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ολοκληρώθηκε η μεταφορά των Αρχείων και προστέθηκαν και άλλα. Ευχαριστούμε τους διαχειριστές της σελίδας για τον κόπο τους, τώρα το forum έχει βελτιωθεί αισθητά σε σχέση με παλιότερα (ιδιαίτερα στην ταχύτητα του upload που τη βλέπω αυξημένη). Λοιπόν, να το υπενθυμίσω ακόμα μια φορά, όποιος έχει βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών, κυκλώματα, άρθρα, κατασκευές που πιστεύει ότι αξίζουν να τοποθετηθούν στα αρχεία ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm. Δεν θα ήθελα κείμενα ή βιβλία που εκδόθηκαν πρόσφατα (λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων) αλλά αυτά που είναι εξαντλημένα ή αρκετά παλιά (και δεν θα μας κατσαδιάσουν για τη δημοσίευσή τους) τα οποία όμως να έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον και να δημιουργούν υποδομή στη γνώση, να έχουν ιστορική ή συναισθηματική αξία ή να διδάσκουν κάτι τέλος πάντων... Να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με βοήθησαν μέχρι τώρα και τους έχω αναφέρει σε παλιότερες δημοσιεύσεις. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον υπερήλικα φίλο μου και παμπάλαιο-αδιόρθωτο ραδιοπειρατή από τη δεκαετία του '60 Αρίστο για κάποια άρθρα ιστορικής αξίας τα οποία με προμήθευσε. Βοηθήστε όλοι να πλουτίσει η βιβλιοθήκη μας!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία/e-Books το βιβλίο του Χ. Παπακίτσου "Διάδοσις των Ηλεκτρομαγνητικών Κυμάτων" του 1970. Επίσης έχει προστεθεί καινούριο υλικό στα κατασκευαστικά άρθρα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία\e-Books το βιβλίο του E. Rodenhuis Hi-Fi Amplifier Circuits από την τεχνική βιβλιοθήκη της Philips. Η έκδοση είναι του 1960. Περιλαμβάνει υπολογισμούς και κατασκευές προενισχυτών και τελικών ενισχυτών ήχου με λυχνίες ισχύος έως 20W. Επίσης έχουν αναρτηθεί στα Αρχεία\e-Articles διάφορα άλλα άρθρα από παλιά περιοδικά όπως πχ από το 1ο τεύχος της Τεχνικής Εκλογής του 1966 ο πομπός AM για την ερασιτεχνική ζώνη των 160m και διάφορα άλλα. Όσο υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα κείμενα, το σκανάρισμα συνεχίζεται. Ψάξτε!

Όποιος έχει άρθρα θεωρητικά ή κατασκευαστικά από παλιά περιοδικά ή βιβλία ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία\e-Books το βιβλίο της Tele Press "Κεραίες Πομπών" με θεωρία και κατασκευές κεραιών, εικονικών φορτίων και συντονιστικών για τα βραχέα κύματα κυρίως. Ευχαριστούμε το μέλος μας "Πέτρος" για την παραχώρηση του αρχείου.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστούμε το μέλος μας Pefres για τα βιβλία της TELE_PRESS "TV με τρανζίστορ" και "Κυκλώματα με τρανζίστορ" που μας παραχώρησε. Μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε από τα Αρχεία/eBooks.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πέταξα στην ανακύκλωση το παλιό μου και "λιωμένο" από τη δουλειά scanner Mustek 12000P και το αντικατέστησα με ένα εξίσου "σύγχρονο" HP scanjet 4100C μέχρι να λιώσει και αυτό. Σιγά σιγά θα ανεβαίνουν παλιά άρθρα από τεύχη του Νέου Επιστήμονα αλλά και από τεύχη του Ερασιτέχνη και παλιά βιβλία. Υπάρχουν κάποια μέλη που ζητούν άρθρα του Ερασιτέχνη και πιθανώς να ικανοποιηθούν με αυτές τις αναρτήσεις. Προσοχή, ο,τιδήποτε αναφέρεται σε πομπούς μεσαίων κυμάτων ή FM θα αναρτηθεί μόνο για θεωρητική μελέτη. Κάποια παλιά άρθρα ίσως προτείνουν την ανόρθωση δικτύου σαν μέθοδο τροφοδοσίας. Ποτέ μην την εφαρμόσετε, είναι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνη. Προτιμήστε ένα μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης. Επίσης κάποια άρθρα, ιδιαίτερα από τον Ερασιτέχνη είναι ελλιπή ή λανθασμένα. Ας είμαστε προσεκτικοί και κριτικοί απέναντί τους.

----------


## tubeman1

Δημήτρη, Τρελέ Επιστήμονα .                                                                                                                                     Θερμά συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια και τα άρθρα σου!!!!                                                                                                                   Ετσι κάποτε ξεκινούσαμε την ενασχόλησή μας με την ηλεκτρονική... Μ'έναν γαλληνίτη, έναν πολυκυκλωματιστή , ενα αυτολάντωτο 6l6,εναν Τράπαλη ή ένα δανεικό Handbook του 60. Τότε , μερικές αντιστάσεις,πυκνωτές,κόσες σύρμα και λυχνία, ήταν άκρως επαιδευτικά.Ολοι οφείλουμε να ανατρέχουμε σ'αυτά τα άρθρα που είναι η ιστορία της ηλεκτρονικής. Τώρα πόσο εκπαιδευτική και συναρπαστική  μπορεί   να είναι η θεωρία και διαχείριση ψηφιακών κλειστών κυκλωμάτων???Με εκτίμηση και συγκίνηση TUBEMAN 1

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Δημήτρη tubeman1. Συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια ψηφιοποιώντας κάι άλλο υλικό το οποίο θα αναρτάται σιγά-σιγά. Όποιος έχει υλικό που πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να αναρτηθεί, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Περιμένω τις οδηγίες του "Πολυκυκλωματιστή 501"!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η ψηφιοποίηση υλικού από διάφορα τεύχη του Ερασιτέχνη (POP22W) συνεχίζεται. Κατόπιν παρακλήσεως κάποιων μελών κατάφερα και εντόπισα παλιά τεύχη του "Ερασιτέχνη". Τα άρθρα που αναφέρουν κατασκευές πομπών MW-FM προορίζονται για θεωρητική μελέτη, για την ικανοποίηση των μελών που τα ζήτησαν καθώς και για τη δημιουργία ενός αρχείου από παλιότερα άρθρα και κατασκευές που δεν βρίσκονται εύκολα πια. Αν κρίνω από τον αριθμό των downloads (1-2 για κάθε καινούριο άρθρο) φαίνεται πως μάλλον τζάμπα έκανα τον κόπο...

----------


## manolena

Υπάρχουν ψηφιοποιημένα τεύχη του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ της ελληνικής έκδοσης απο το #1 (Σεπτέμβριος 1982) μέχρι και το τελευταίο # 309 (Μάϊος 2008, με κάποια πολύ λίγα ενδιάμεσα να λείπουν) και το υλικό της έκδοσης "Elektor Audio Collection" στα αγγλικά βέβαια.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Πόσα μηνύματα πρέπει να έχει γράψει κάποιος  για να μπορέσει να κατεβάσει τα αρχεία;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επειδή έχω εξαντλήσει το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, παρακαλώ όποιος έχει παλιά θεωρητικά ή κατασκευαστικά άρθρα από περιοδικά ή βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm για να αναρτηθούν στα "Αρχεία". Αν κάποιος έχει άρθρα κατασκευής ηχείων, λόγω του μικρού αριθμού άρθρων αυτής της κατηγορίας, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να εμπλουτίσουμε αυτή την κατηγορία. Προτιμώ άρθρα γραμμένα στην ελληνική γλώσσα έτσι ώστε να υποστηρίξουμε τη γλώσσα μας αλλά και τα μέλη μας που δεν γνωρίζουν καλά Αγγλικά, άρθρα γραμμένα και σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη γλώσσα είναι ευπρόσδεκτα. Ευχαριστώ, Δημήτρης.

----------


## moutoulos

> Πόσα μηνύματα πρέπει να έχει γράψει κάποιος  για να μπορέσει να κατεβάσει τα αρχεία;



Τι εννοείς Νίκο?, ο οποιοδήποτε μπορεί, δεν έχει σχέση με τα μηνύματα.



Υ.Γ   Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε !!!.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γρηγόρη ένας φίλος μου γράφτηκε στο site και δεν είχε μηνύματα καθόλου, δεν το το άφηνε το site να κατεβάσει κάποια βιβλία που ήθελε.(Βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και άρθρα)

----------


## gRooV

αρχεία μπορεί να κατεβάσει οποιοσδήποτε από την στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός του (λίγες ώρες μετά την εγγραφή), δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε Νίκο, απλά δεν είχε ακόμα ενεργοποιηθεί (μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή), ο λογαριασμός του.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Διαβάστε στα Αρχεία το κείμενο του ραδιοερασιτέχνη Δημήτρη Δικαιόπουλου σχετικά με την ιστορική πορεία του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού και την κατάσταση που επικρατεί σήμερα.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=369

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκε στα Αρχεία/e-Books το βιβλίο Radio Tubes με βασικά διαγράμματα, pinouts και χαρακτηριστικά λυχνιών. Ιδανικό για όσους ασχολούνται με λυχνίες και χρειάζονται έναν οδηγό γενικής χρήσης.

----------

gRooV (24-09-11), 

p.gabr (22-09-11), 

perithess (24-09-11), 

Phatt (19-02-12)

----------


## SV1EDG

Μπράβο Δημήτρη.Πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ένα παλιό άρθρο της τεχνικής Εκλογής για ένα πομπό FM 100W με τρανζίστορ και ένα άρθρο για μετατροπή του δέκτη Collins 51-j ( R388 )για λήψη SSB. Τα άρθρα είναι προσφορά του μέλους μας dimb.

----------

moutoulos (19-02-12), 

perithess (20-02-12)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το pdf του πολυκυκλωματιστή που είχε χαθεί ανέβηκε με επιτυχία. Αν λείπει κάτι από τα αρχεία ή αν έχει αλλοιωθεί, αφήστε μήνυμα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αναρτήθηκαν οι οδηγίες χρήσης του πολυκυκλωματιστή 501Β (παιδικό ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο της δεκαετίας του '70). Λείπουν κάποιες σελίδες. Ευχαριστούμε το μέλος μας kx5 για την προσφορά.

----------

